# Little coffee corner



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

New grinder arrived today, so thought it was about time i posted a quick picture

Compak k3 touch advanced with the Quickmill Andreja Premium.

Lots of other goodies like a clever dripper, v60, hario grinder etc hidden away.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tidy!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very tidy indeed


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Liking that - a bit of a different look to the norm


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## jason21 (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow nice!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very tidy! Where do you hide the rest of the gubbins?


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I have always thought that Quickmill produce the prettyist machines, subtle curves, nice drip trays and very good quality steel.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments. Nice and tidy is how SWMBO likes it!!

Everything i need day to day sits on the machine (tamper, scales, timer, bottomless pf)

Everything else in one of the kitchen cupboards


----------



## andrewparts (Jan 22, 2017)

looks great


----------



## xternalhunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Loving the gauges and exposed look of this looks very complex yet compact


----------



## Cawfie (Dec 20, 2016)

How much did this cost in total?


----------



## Jonsco (Mar 31, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi what are your thoughts on the e61 group head thermometer?

Is it a vidastech one?

Has it helped you know how to flush to achieve a consistent temp?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Cawfie said:


> How much did this cost in total?


Not been checking back on this thread so apologies for late reply.

Machine was £700 second hand around 5 years ago.

Grinder 400 new from Bella Barista

Dan


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Gobbosp said:


> Hi what are your thoughts on the e61 group head thermometer?
> 
> Is it a vidastech one?
> 
> ...


I like it. Even if not totally accurate it allows you to at least try to keep that variable somewhat constant.

It was already on the machine when i brought it, but believe it is the 'Eric' thermometer....literally google erics thermometer and go explore some real geekiness on HB


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

That's an elegant and coherent setup. I like it!


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Danm said:


> I like it. Even if not totally accurate it allows you to at least try to keep that variable somewhat constant.
> 
> It was already on the machine when i brought it, but believe it is the 'Eric' thermometer....literally google erics thermometer and go explore some real geekiness on HB


Hey Danm

Does that mean that you it gives the wrong temp?

But is consistently incorrect?

Cheers


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Gobbosp said:


> Hey Danm
> 
> Does that mean that you it gives the wrong temp?
> 
> ...


I don't know how wrong the temp may or may not be. I have no other way to determine... for me its the consistency... i then go by taste......

once i like it, it doesn't;t matter what the number is, so long as i can re-create it.


----------



## Will - Cloggs Coffee (Mar 25, 2017)

Love that grinder! That's a lovely set up you have there.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Just put this on the for sale page if anyone is interested


----------

